# Family Grouping



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

I was wondering if there was a source that I could look up online that might help explain the family groupings with Parker's techniques.  I am learning the American Kenpo techniques on my own and I am interested in learning as much as I can about how they techniques are related.  I have figured out many of the relationships, but I would like to learn the finer points on how the techniques can be used to make them better.  Thanks.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's a site that talks about that stuff: 


http://www.elite-fighters.com/library/downloads/familygroupings.htm


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

That seems perfect.  Thanks.


----------

